# Newbies... Any advice welcome and greatly appreciated



## KellynRach (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi wondering if anyone can offer any information as to what to expect...

Wife - 29 PCOS (diagnosed) 
Me - 27  (Likely PCOS undiagnosed) 

We have been together for 6 years and got married in May this year.

My Wife and I went to see our GP in August to see if we could get any help in TTC. My wife is going to carry. She was diagnosed with PCOS previously. He referred us to St Mary's in Manchester and about 4 weeks later we received our pink forms which we filled in and sent off. A further 4 weeks later we received a letter to go in for tests once my Wife got her period. In November we rang because we where going on holiday to America but she still hadn't gotten her period and just to confirm we still wanted treatment. Of course while on holiday she got it!!! (It had been 6 months since the last one) so we were a little concerned we would have a long wait until the next one. Luckily it wasn't too long of a wait and on 16th December she got it, so we rang up and on the 19th we went and she had all her bloods taken and an internal ultrasound. During which the nurse told her she had quite a few cysts but not to worry as we were in the right place to get sorted 

We got our pack which stated we get 2 goes at IVF. 
Unfortunately overindulgence in Florida for 3 week means that her BMI is now 30.3 so she needs to loose the weight before we can proceed with treatment and make our appointment with the consultant. 

Strict dieting in the New Year for us!

We don't really know what to expect next or the time scales in which things are likely to happen (I'm aware everyone has different experiences) but any advice/tips on what to expect would be greatly accepted.

We are wanting to use an unknown donor. We are pretty sure this will be at our expense and not NHS funded but not sure how to go about purchasing that either. 

I imagine most questions will be answered when we see the consultant but we are both too excited to know what the next step will be in extending our family.

Thanks for reading this and any information/knowledge would be greatly appreciated  

Kelly


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Kelly,


I dont know a massive amounts about IVF as I had IUI. However you are def in the right place as lots of the girls here have. I just wanted to wish you good luck and make sure you keep updating us on here... we are a nosy bunch   


In regards to the sperm thing your clinic may have a sperm bank on site or one they use. The clinic I used had a small bank on site so they handled it all for us which made it nice and easy. Failing that people on here have imported from denmark and europe.


I dont know much about funding with the NHS as I had to have all mine done privately.


Em x


----------



## KellynRach (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi thank you for your reply 

Our clinic does have a spam bank and are actively seeking donors so I imagine this is a positive. 

Our GP did tell us that we would get sperm through the clinic we have been referred to. It just seems to good to be true so far :-S 

Final day of indulging today. Emptying the cupboards of all the bad stuff tomorrow then on with the diet. As soon as that steps complete then we can get our consultant appointment made and hopefully all will become clear.

Kelly


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

That fantastic   


That wont take you too long to get your BMI down below 30 which is what I had to do. It all very exciting isnt it


----------

